# Just curious...



## Car-guy (Dec 23, 2008)

...what do you guy's pay for cars @ the hobby store?

The reason I ask is I went to one today, they're NOT known for their low prices, anyhow, they had AW cars on sale for $14.00 and they had sg+ and the new "collector series" cars for $23.00.

I don't know about the AAW cars, but the sg+ collector cars seemed to me like a pretty good deal.

I'm going to check another store, better known for their LOWER prices and compare.

So, what's the better deal?


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

you're lucky.the only hobby store i have found up here is charging 45CAD for sg+and 50CAD for the new mega g cars!outrageous when they sell on ebay for less than 30USD.


----------



## slotrod (May 21, 2007)

slotnewbie69 said:


> you're lucky.the only hobby store i have found up here is charging 45CAD for sg+and 50CAD for the new mega g cars!outrageous when they sell on ebay for less than 30USD.


One hobby shop in Hamilton Ontario had the new clear GT 40 for about $44.00 Cdn (35.00 U.S.) plus 13% tax= 49.72. It is cheaper to order from Bud ho cars, plus pay exchange and have them shipped up!!!!.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

$14 & $23 for those two sounds pretty good -- around here I pay $12.99 for new AW stuff & the new SRTs were $23.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

If your hobby shop carries a good selection of Ho and sells them
for that price which is reasonble,I would support them and buy 
there.Online stores buy in bulk,undercut the hobby shops,and
make up some of the price difference by 'handling' charges added
to the shipping.I try to buy localy as much as possible.If they
don't carry it,then Buds,Lucky Bobs,etc.,are great places to get
what you need.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I'd like to buy my slots locally, but the LHS wants ~$24 ea for AW cars and ~$35 ea for Tomy cars. Too much mark-up for my tastes. I did get a pair of 12" Tomy/Aurora curves so old that the package didn't have a barcode on it. Price was reasonable too.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

You have a hobby shop that carries HO slotcars? What a novel idea. All the guy carries at my so called local small hobby shop is RC and Paintball stuff. He did have a HO slotcar once, until I took it off his hands. I even offered to help set up a little doortrack just to try a spur some interest. No Thanks. 

Thank God for (e)mailorder and websites! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Car-guy, run don't walk, back to your LHS and buy. They are really good prices for a hobby shop.


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

your lucky if you can buy them local,my LHS only has a couple overpriced Nascar offerings thats been hanging arround for a few years


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Yep Doba, we've got it good here in northern Illinois and southern Wisconsin for slot car selection and prices. Too bad the weather is so horrible I never want to leave the house to buy anything! Record low temperature this morning: -25F. And of course some more snow is expected for tomorrow.

24 Hours of Daytona coming next week and less than a month now until the Daytona 500. Ah yes, Daytona Beach would be nice right about now...


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

The only hobby stores around here cater to the seemingly ever growing number of RC'ers.... I am lucky enough to be able to drive over to Scale Auto whenever I like.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

TK Solver said:


> Yep Doba, we've got it good here in northern Illinois and southern Wisconsin for slot car selection and prices. Too bad the weather is so horrible I never want to leave the house to buy anything! Record low temperature this morning: -25F. And of course some more snow is expected for tomorrow.
> 
> 24 Hours of Daytona coming next week and less than a month now until the Daytona 500. Ah yes, Daytona Beach would be nice right about now...


Correct on all counts :lol:


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

*What's a Hobby Shop?*

Oh yeah, that's right, it's a place where a Dad can take his kid to and act like a kid too. I have one near me but it is primarily a RC racer's dream come true. Thank God for all of the great people in this group and annual slot car shows.
If it weren't for this group, I would have Toys r Us and discount stores as the only place to buy hobby stuff.


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

The local hobby shop (RC Hobbies Plus, Lafayette, IN.) where I buy my stuff from is an affiliete of Tower Hobbies and allows me purchase/order items on the web site at web site prices which are lower than in store prices. I pay state sales tax instead of shipping charges. Don't forget to do the math for the better deal. Check with your local store and find out if they will dicker with the price. Most hobby shops will do this in order to make the sale. The owner of the local store will give discounts if ask on bulk purchases. Just thought I'd throw in my 2 cents. You might talk to stores catering to RXR hobbies also.


----------



## AZSlot Racer (Dec 5, 2007)

Sounds like a great price, I picked these up last weekend at a local hobby shop for $29.95 ea (US)


----------



## Car-guy (Dec 23, 2008)

Those are the "Collector Series" right? Very nice lookin' cars, 24 bucks locally.




AZSlot Racer said:


> Sounds like a great price, I picked these up last weekend at a local hobby shop for $29.95 ea (US)


----------

